# Canon 5D mark ll with 15-85 lens



## Fishmaster (Oct 10, 2012)

On this camera would the 15-85 IS USM lens be a good walk around lens?  The 24-105 is not very wide at 24mm on the low end.  The 24-105 is probally a good lens for a full frame sensor. Just not sure if I want to go that way. The 105 mm end is fine.


----------



## Light Guru (Oct 10, 2012)

Fishmaster said:


> On this camera would the 15-85 IS USM lens be a good walk around lens?  The 24-105 is not very wide at 24mm on the low end.  The 24-105 is probally a good lens for a full frame sensor. Just not sure if I want to go that way. The 105 mm end is fine.



That is an EF-S lens so its not going to work on a full frame like the 5dmii. 

I'm my opinion the 24-70 is a great walk around lens. But if you want somthing wider then look at the Canon EF 17-40mm f/4L USM.


----------



## Postman158 (Oct 10, 2012)

You can't use the 15-85mm lens. Its an EF-S fitting, and the Canon 5D Mark II is a pro-line full-frame which is only compatible with an EF fitting. Its also a full-frame camera which means your 24mm is 24mm. If you use the 15-85mm on a cropped sensor, you're really shooting at about 24-136mm (x1.6 crop factor). The 24-105 is a great walk around lens, the only thing most people might debate is the f4. The big plus (if you're not shooting moving objects) is the IS.


----------



## .SimO. (Oct 11, 2012)

The closest lenses are the ones Light Guru suggested. Are you looking at investing in the 5dii? Kind of makes me nervous for you...


----------



## Dao (Oct 11, 2012)

.SimO. said:


> The closest lenses are the ones Light Guru suggested. Are you looking at investing in the 5dii? Kind of makes me nervous for you...



Why are you nervous when someone buying a camera?


----------



## .SimO. (Oct 11, 2012)

I had a scenario in my head that if this post wasn't created, he would have purchased that lens and then had issues mounting it. Then my brain compiled a list of other disastrous possibilities with attempting to physically mount an EF-S lens on a full frame camera. Wasted money, repair costs, the list trickles and that in turn made me nervous for the OP.


----------



## Dao (Oct 11, 2012)

.SimO. said:


> I had a scenario in my head that if this post wasn't created, he would have purchased that lens and then had issues mounting it. Then my brain compiled a list of other disastrous possibilities with attempting to physically mount an EF-S lens on a full frame camera. Wasted money, repair costs, the list trickles and that in turn made me nervous for the OP.



I see.  I can see that happen, bring out the hammer when lens won't fit.  


As for OP, if you are happy for the focal length range of 15-85mm, then the 24-105mm is a good fit.


----------



## Light Guru (Oct 11, 2012)

.SimO. said:


> I had a scenario in my head that if this post wasn't created, he would have purchased that lens and then had issues mounting it. Then my brain compiled a list of other disastrous possibilities with attempting to physically mount an EF-S lens on a full frame camera. Wasted money, repair costs, the list trickles and that in turn made me nervous for the OP.



That and if your going to invest in a 5DmII or any full frame body for that matter why skimp on cheep glass.  I will take better glass over body any day.  If you want a body like that then invest in some L glass.


----------



## Big Mike (Oct 11, 2012)

Back in the days of 35mm film, the Canon 28-135mm IS, was the most often recommended 'walk around' lens.  It's a nice, mid-quality lens that is a nice size and price.  
The 17-85mm IS, is practically the same lens, but in EF-S format for crop sensor digital cameras.  The 15-85mm pretty much replaced the 17-85mm, so I can see why it would be recommended as a 'walk around' type lens.

But as mentioned, EF-*S* are not made for full frame cameras.

So you might look at the old 28-135mm, but also as mentioned, if you are going to be using a high resolution full frame DSLR, you should also be using high quality lenses...so the 24-105mm F4 L IS, would be a better choice...although it's a lot bigger and more expensive.


----------



## Fishmaster (Oct 11, 2012)

Thanks for all the info. I was not sure about the 15-85. I will go with the 24-105. I may wait to see how the 6D reviews are in before pulling the trigger on either camera.   Thanks again.


----------



## Light Guru (Oct 11, 2012)

Fishmaster said:


> Thanks for all the info. I was not sure about the 15-85. I will go with the 24-105. I may wait to see how the 6D reviews are in before pulling the trigger on either camera.   Thanks again.



If you are fine with the smaller max aperture of f4 then I'm sure that lens is fine.  If you want a bigger aperture then the 24-70 f2.8 may be the way to go.


----------

